# Haunted Farm Ideas



## jackg (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi guys, 
I'm doing a Haunted Farm theme this year for my Halloween display...
Any Ideas????


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Zombie cows


Scarecrows, corn stalks or bales of hay scattered about, crows, a skellie dressed as a farmer and decorated with cobwebs to make it appear he's been dead for a while, old farm implements such as a scythe and sickle. You could incorporate a small grouping of tombstones if you have room - little family plots on private property were common a few generations back.


----------



## jackg (Aug 18, 2012)

*Thanks... I need more!*

Thanks!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Some I'd be keen on: scarecrows definitely, with one being a real person in disguise if you go for actual scares: that one seems to be pretty effective usually. 

Maybe a 'entrance' with hay bales and traditional jack o'lanterns set on them. A fake well (must have on old time farms) with some sort of creature or corpse emerging from the top, appearing wet or drowned. Possibly a family dinner scene if there's a 'farmhouse interior' segment....rotted bodies or skeletons covered in cobwebs and decayed food on the table, rats, or rubber maggots on the plates if going more gruesome. 

As for outdoor stuff, cornstalks add atmosphere, as observed.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Regions Beyond has a good idea for an indoor scene but if you don't have a way to do that, you could make it a picnic scene.


----------

